# SA: 19/8 Perfect Storm, Strange Snaps



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Conditions couldn't have been much better for fishing today. Besides the flat water, the steep tides and the new moon (that's good right?) the water was like soup out there. There'd been some storms toward the end of the week and I guess that brought the snapper inshore 









_First metro rugger bag out_

The strange thing about these snapper was that I caught them all on the light rod I leave on the side in case whiting show up. The 8/0 circle with the lump of cuttlefish only had a few hits while I kept on finding the skinny stick shaking and pointing straight down into the water. I should mention that I'd just put a 40 lb leader on the big rod in anticipation of a kingfish trip; perhaps I was mistaken in thinking snapper weren't canny enough to care. I heard from a fellow yakker they were biting tentatively today. Speaking of fellow yakkers it was good to run into a few more members that I hadn't met before


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work chris, i knew it would be a good morning! Spewing i didnt get out. Maybe a double effort next weekend


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

nice fish mate,

8/0, thats great white territory.

as a matter of interest did you use smaller circles on the smaller rod or were you fishing artificials.

i'm still undecided on circles, i think i'll stick to suicide hooks myself.

great haul, congrats


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Chris. They did seem a bit touchy today. Most of mine seemed to pick up the bait and drop it several times before eventually taking it. No whiting for me today but it was a great morning on the water - just looooove catching snapper  .


















grinner said:


> i'm still undecided on circles, i think i'll stick to suicide hooks myself.


Pete - I'm absolutely sold on circles - hardly use any anther type of hook when bait fishing these days. All these snaps were caught on 5/0 Mustad Demon light gauge circles which is my "go to" snapper hook. I use size 2 Demon circle for whiting. Give them a go. You just have to train yourself not to stike !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hope you make it out too, Sean. That's a bloody nice bunch of fish Andy. Pete, I like using things like squid heads for bait on snapper, they're usually pretty greedy fish from what I've seen. The circle hooks need their barb exposed so when you choose the hook for the bait you can end up with a surprisingly big one. The other rod was a paternoster with small circles (says it's size six or four? gape's about 8mm) using bits of tentacle.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice work on the snapper very disappointed I couldn't get down there


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work guys !



Zilch said:


> Now all I have to do is choose between the 2 places I have previously launched from (heads or tails :lol: )
> Hopefully will meet those I haven't met  and witness the masters (bastards :lol: ) do their stuff.
> 
> Steve


Heads came up on the coin toss, so luckly I launched from the right site  
Met 2 members I hadn't met before, Squidley (Chris) and Skorgard (Paul) both top blokes and I did witness the masters (bastards) do their stuff 

Note to oneself, next time in the above quote mention something about catching some fish yourself :lol: 
Zilch got Zilch :twisted: :lol:

Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Great work guys !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done all you guys that slayed them today, the conditions were pretty near perfect for Pinkies.
Zilch bad luck on your Zilch,
I only caught one smallish one.
I was having a bit of an experiment with a floating burley pot full of a commercial burley that smelt really bad.  
I suspect that I frightened the fish away with the god awful smell. :lol: 
Point proven I think, I will go back to my normal home made burley mix which has always got good resuts.
I am getting a bit sick of snapper :shock: I need to go get some of those nice Mullies you catch for a change.
Mark


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Squidley and Andy, you guys are killing it ... Great to see.
Just looking forward to when I can get back out there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Good work guys
Was nice to meet you Squidley, congrats on your bag.

Solatree I suspect I was fishing near you for a while. Did you get your snaps early or later in the day?

I only managed 1 KGW and 1 flatty, but in my defense started late and only fished 9 till 11am before I had to go to work


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I went out probably too far and in a quick session (back by 9.15) all I to show was one 36 cm whiting.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great haul of fish guys.
Very jealous.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I gotta stop reading these posts. My mouth is dry from keeping it open too long in amazement as I read em and check out the photos. Congrats to you everyone. Seeing I didn't have any luck on the reds early in the season and with the number of yaks out there the last few weeks I might strap an urn to my kayak and flog off coffee and biscuits ....... and bait ..... and tackle.......and maybe a spare fish in case they elude you. :lol: 
Keep up the good work.
Cheers
Bob


----------

